# What $$ to ask



## highsugar (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm selling my 05 Vortex frame. I hate doing this stuff. Any ideas on what I should ask for it??


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

If it's a size 57 $500 and I'll take it! 

While you should be able to get $1,200 to $1,500 for it the market does not usually bear a high resale on Litespeed frames. I've been sitting on mine and just cannot get anyone to pay anywhere near its true value. So if I can't get what I want I guess it's a keeper. Heck, its long been paid.


----------



## shalako (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm looking for a 57, what is yours?


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

Yeah..................alot of cheap people out there that want a steal and not a deal. I would watch it rot if you can't get at least $1K for it.


----------



## powerdan5 (Apr 27, 2006)

I live in a small apartment and I own 9 bikes so some have to start going. I just posted some stuff on Craigslist and responded to a guy looking for a 55cm bike. I offered my 2005 Litespeed Ultimate w/ Dura Ace for $1500 - he offered me $1000. I told him I'd rather hold onto it and use it for my commuter before letting it go for $1000. Off to eBay it goes.


----------



## ZeroG (Jun 9, 2004)

$1500 for a Ultimate w/DuraAce ! That's crazy.... what did eBay end up doing for you?


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Time is everything with eBay.
I picked up a Serotta Legend Ti w/DA&Kysrium SL Wheels foe $1600 last year.
I striped the parts off and sold them for almost what I paid for the bike.

Good luck.


----------



## highsugar (Apr 14, 2006)

I ended up gettin 2500 for the Dura Ace Vortex.


----------

